# TexShop & Références



## finevine (8 Février 2006)

Systématiquement, lorsque je veux insérer une référence dans texshop, j'ai le message suivant  :

*Applescript Error
Erreur dans Texshop : Délai dépassé pour un Appleevent.*

C'est particulièrement pénible. Une idée ? J'ai cherhé mais rien trouvé sur le net à ce sujet.

Je travaille avec *Texshop 2.09a*


----------



## Nathalex (9 Février 2006)

Une référence ? Un \label{} \ref{} ? Une référence bibliographique ?


----------



## finevine (9 Février 2006)

Dans le menu "macros" > "insert reference" me donne ce message d'erreur. Je pense que ça concerne \ref{} mais si je tape cette commande manuellement et que je connais le label auquel je veux me référer, aucun problème, c'est juste pas pratique du tout quand on a plus de 10 labels...


----------



## finevine (8 Mars 2006)

Ça n'est arrivé à personne ?


----------



## Nathalex (9 Mars 2006)

Ben.... Je suis désolé mais je n'ai pas ce menu "Insert Reference" !!! Je suis avec TeXShop 2.09a


----------



## finevine (9 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi :mouais:

Dans les macros...

Si tu fais "SHIFT POMME R" ça devrait proposer la liste des labels du fichier tex pour insérer la référence...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nathalex (9 Mars 2006)

Ben zut alors, j'ai de la m.... dans les yeux ??


----------



## finevine (9 Mars 2006)

Ça alors !...











Comment faites vous dans ce cas pour insérer facilement une référence \ref{} à un label \label{} sans avoir à retrouver le nom exact de ce label ?

Merci en tout cas


----------



## Luitel (12 Mars 2006)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut alors, j'ai de la m.... dans les yeux ??


Non  mais tu dois virer le dossier "Macros" de tes préférences de TeXShop, et redémarrer TeXShop. Un nouveau dossier "Macros" sera recréé et cette nouvelle macro "insert reference"  qui est relativement récente (ainsi que les "Claus Gerhardt's macros") devrait alors apparaître.

À Finevine : désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider, je n'ai pas encore utilisé cette macro...


----------



## Nathalex (13 Mars 2006)

Bon, je venais poster que j'avais découvert la raison du pourquoi de mes macros manquantes mais en fait, je vois que tout était écrit dans ce post ! 

J'en profite pour ajouter que la macro en question fonctionne sans difficulté chez moi et qu'il est vrai qu'elle est bien pratique !!


----------



## finevine (13 Mars 2006)

Milles mercis Luthiel, ça marche nikel et Nathalex aura appris quelque chose.


----------



## intra (17 Mars 2006)

Salut les gars!!. 

J'ai exactement le meme probleme de finevine avec "insert reference" je pensais (et j'avais lu qqs choses a ce sujet sur un autre forum) que c'etait un bug de texshop. J'ai pas compris si e comment vous avez resolu le probleme. C'est la manip de Luitel?

Merci d'avance


----------



## intra (17 Mars 2006)

Ok j'ai rien dit, ca marche avec al manip de Luthiel. Maintenant il faut juste voir si ca marche aussi avec inset citation (une macro que tu peux trouver sur le web). Elle me donnait le meme prob mais vu que j'utilisais bibdesk j'en avais pas vraiment besoin. Ca serait cool si ca marchais aussi!!

Plus


----------

